# It's not what you've got it's how you use it



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

There's a cafe/deli not too far from us which has a gucci new Londinium II.

As TGLW works over that way from time to time, I asked her to pop in if she ever had the time and drool over the machine in my absence and order a coffee from it.

Back home tonight she reported that I make a better coffee (she ordered a latte and needed sugar) than these guys on my modest Fracino Cherub and Mignon grinder.

I had been tempted to pop in to see Reiss and all his shiny kit and trade up to a L1. I may still head to the London Coffee Show thing as Londinium are taking a stall there, but it goes to show that you can still have all the gear but no idea...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AliC said:


> There's a cafe/deli not too far from us which has a gucci new Londinium II.
> 
> As TGLW works over that way from time to time, I asked her to pop in if she ever had the time and drool over the machine in my absence and order a coffee from it.
> 
> ...


Or just not like the coffee that's being out through it ......









or she may be convincing you that you don't need to spend £2k on new kit









But your right ! machines and grinders don't make up for lack of skillz


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

To be honest, I was rather hoping she was going to say it was mega.

Having an L1 is all a bit of a pipe dream right now, but when push comes to shove, I will probably put more care and attention into my couple of shots at home in the kitchen than someone making several dozen coffees at a busy lunch service. Plus, as TGLW takes a single shot in her latte I get to taste the coffee that pours into the shot glass on the other side of the twin PF, so I will discard anything which doesn't make the grade. Probably something retail outlets don't have the luxury of doing.


----------

